# Moving a note to another voice



## mslinn (Aug 4, 2022)

My first score would be improved with 2 voices; however, it was created by importing a MusicXML file containing one voice. How can I move selected notes to another voice?


----------



## Pseudonym (Aug 15, 2022)

mslinn said:


> My first score would be improved with 2 voices; however, it was created by importing a MusicXML file containing one voice. How can I move selected notes to another voice?


I'm not quite sure I understand what you're asking. You can always add another staff, and you can always move any selected notes to another voice. I believe this is described in the help files.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 22, 2022)

mslinn said:


> My first score would be improved with 2 voices; however, it was created by importing a MusicXML file containing one voice. How can I move selected notes to another voice?



I'm not at the iPad but maybe you could try:
select the notes you want to move
copy
delete the selected notes
change to another voice
paste

Than't more or less the way I separate single voices out of chords to different instrument tracks in Logic. But as I understand your question correctly you want to switch notes to another voice inside the same staff? So to speak make black notes green...


----------

